# Info on Nassau 34



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for any information on Nassau 34 built inthe early 1980's. SAiling and performance and comfort qualities
I am also looking for a used 1983 Nassau is selling for these days


----------



## JodyDavid (Jul 26, 2009)

*Info re Nassau 34*

Hi, we own one which we keep near Boston MA, bought it in FL and have done 3 RTs on Atlantic ICW. Solid blue-water boat. Ours is 1985.

Two for sale now, per Google. One in Beaufort SC on hiltonhead craig's list ($39K) and one in Waukegan Ill. (~$36K). We paid $42K for ours 4 yrs ago. Nice brief write-up on the SC ad, and good pics on the IL ad.

Call if interested &/or in our area, we'll show you her, we may want to sell in a year or two. Jody 617-816-7966; david 617-816-9690.

No organization that we know of, of Nassau 34 owners. We have heard only 18-25 were built in Taiwan. Ours is 1985 w/30 hp Yanmar.

Good luck, feel free to contact us and we'd love to hear from other owners too!
First Mate Jody on Moonshine, with Capt. David


----------

